# Pictures: Central Florida Train Show 10/4



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

This is a very well attended train Show. A moderate size arena full of
vendors with a very good selection of new and used train stuff in
all Gauges. O and HO by far lead the numbers but there were also
good offerings of N with some G and even a small supply of Z.

There were very nice Train layouts:

Here is a shot of a 3 main G gauge layout.










This is the 2nd time I've had the pleasure to
see a huge meandering HOn3 club layout.
It has a turn of the century logging railroad
them and is full DCC controlled.

























More pics in my next post.

Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There was a very nicely crafted N scale layout. It was a
pleasant surprise to see a young man in his 20s sheparding
a multi loco freight consist with his wireless handhend 
Digitrax controller. The layout uses a unique method
for throwing turnouts developed by, as described, as
the clubs electrical guru. They press a stick with a strong
magnet to a pad near each turnout to throw that one.
Unfortunately my pics of the layout vanished.

In addition to the travelling club layouts there is a permanent
club layout installed in another pavilion at the Volusia County
Fairgrounds. It is a short hike from the vendor and
layout arenas.

This is a DC operated large layout in it's own air conditioned
room. The meandering design permits visitors upclose and
personal views of the very scenic layout. I snapped a pic
of their yard control panel. They use Peco turnouts and
apparently tortoise motors.

























Here is the main control panel. The lady is not just
a member's wife who tagged along. She's very
much in control and very aware of her system.
I asked about DCC and she says they can't afford
it at the present. 









If was a very enjoyable day and a pleasant
2 hour drive under a blue Florida sky with
puffy white clouds.

Don


----------

